# DIRECTV2PC stopped working?



## EricBergan (Apr 27, 2007)

I hadn't tried it for about 10 days, but suddenly my DIRECTV2PC has stopped working. Takes a very long time looking for updates, finally continues, but then shows no shows on my receiver. Anyone else seeing something similar? Thanks.

eric


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Try restarting your DVR(s).


----------



## EricBergan (Apr 27, 2007)

Duh - wasn't thinking clearly. Should have tried that first, and of course, it did clear up the problem. Thanks!

eric


----------

